# Catfish Sex?



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

A friend lives in a neighborhood with a pond or lake that is about five acres. A couple years back we fished it pretty regular and caught the same blue cat three times over the course of about a year. The cat was about 30 inches long and fairly plump. We identified it because it was missing a whisker. My question is how hard is it to tell if it is a male and if it is could it actually be bad for the fish population of the lake?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I never tried catfish sex, but I have a friend who would try if you will hold it real still.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh my...I can hardly wait. Subscribed.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 has made a few scream. He keeps a whisker on his keychain.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lord help us! And watch out for those barbs!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a pic we took of it one of the times we caught it. For the ones that don't want to make fun of catfish sex, they can at least make fun of how I was holding it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Always wondered where Hardhead came from.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

No balls, must be a female.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Uh, . . . oh never mind.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Uh, . . . oh never mind.



Oh c'mon!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They are easily identified from males to female. That is a male.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> They are easily identified from males to female. That is a male.


Do you think a male that big is bad for a fairly small pond?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> Do you think a male that big is bad for a fairly small pond?


A blue cat absolutely not.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

All joking aside, how do you tell the difference?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The male has two little blue bal..... Oh wait - joking aside I think the males have a hump between their heads and dorsal fins and they have round bulging heads. Females have a torpedo shaped head
Pretty sure the one below is a female


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Try'n Hard, that's one nice cat, I can hear the wife now saying how come you cant catch them like that.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Males have large heads and mouths.. Males are also longer fish while females tend to be short and stumpy with little heads


----------

